# errrrrr liverock!!!



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

Is it absolutely crucial that you have live rock??? I ask this because it is TOO expensive!!! here in Australia it is 15 dollars a Kilo. For everyone that uses pounds its roughly 2.2lbs


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi mate, @ $15 a kg up here on the Gold Coast, not sure how much it is down there but you could buy a kg here and there till you have the amount you need and it wont break the bank.
Rob.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

sean117Ply said:


> Is it absolutely crucial that you have live rock??? I ask this because it is TOO expensive!!! here in Australia it is 15 dollars a Kilo. For everyone that uses pounds its roughly 2.2lbs


So thats $15/2.2lbs. That is a good price for that. It can cost here in the USA at LFS anywhere between $7-10/Lb


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Live rock is expensive, but when you look at what you will be spending overhaul to setup & maintain your tank you will realise it's not that expensive after all!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> sean117Ply said:
> 
> 
> > Is it absolutely crucial that you have live rock??? I ask this because it is TOO expensive!!! here in Australia it is 15 dollars a Kilo. For everyone that uses pounds its roughly 2.2lbs
> ...


Ah the classic, "everyone is American" method. You forgot to do an exchange rate as well. Currently it runs, 1.0000 Australian Dollar = 0.8278 U.S. Dollar, or about a $1.18 to one Aus dollar.

It's still cheaper though. Keep in mind that Oz has tremendous importation laws to protect the environment. Don't even fool yourself into thinking you will buy a pleco for your freshwater tank. 

In short you don't necessarily need live rock but it can really help. With enough maintenance a canister filter can keep a fish only clean but will require more maintenance than with live rock as you won't have some of the same benefits.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry sean117Ply, I didn't see the price you wrote, my bad.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

caferacermike said:


> Ah the classic, "everyone is American" method. You forgot to do an exchange rate as well.



yeah i do know about the exchange rate, but was unawear of what are dollar is worth over there.

The fish are cheeper than live rock in fact some african cichlids are more expensive then saltwater fish, well here in melbourne anyway.


----------

